# Brendan Haywood Suggests Stephon Marbury May Be Gay



## Basel

> “At first it was cool, but after a while it just became disturbing. He’s on YouTube crying with no shirt on for no reason, sweating while his boy’s rubbing his shoulders. What’s that about? That’s like gay porn. I don’t understand it. He’s dancing to a song called ‘Barbie Doll’, doing like stripper moves. I have no idea what’s going on with the guy, it’s almost like he’s trying to end his own career. There’s not a GM out there that would touch Marbury right now… Have you seen the ‘Barbie Doll’ clip? Click on YouTube and go to Barbie Doll. There’s no way any other professional athletes would wanna get dressed around this guy, because you gotta think something is a little, he’s swinging from both sides of the fence.”


http://www.sportsbybrooks.com/this-cant-end-well-haywood-calls-starbury-gay-25643



> What’s up yard?! I know I’ve been gone for about two weeks but my last blog and radio interview sparked a little controversy so I wanted to come on here and quelch it! My last blog about some of Stephon Marbury’s actions, combined with a radio interview that I did, have been misinterpreted by some as speaking out against homosexuality. I’ve received some comments and so have the Wizards about it. I just wanted to take a time out and let you know that no disrespect was intended. I was just trying to have fun with a crazy situation. I don’t support or condemn homosexuality and I believe in everyone making choices for themselves. If it doesn’t affect me, I don’t really care. I hope no one was offended because I wasn’t trying to come off like Tim Hardaway.


http://sportsbybrooks.com/brendan-haywood-apologizes-to-gays-everywhere-25664


----------



## Damian Necronamous

"I wasn't trying to come off like Tim Hardaway."

LOL! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

marbury was born crazy

but the guy has a daughter so i would rule out gay


----------



## jericho

And Brendan Haywood needs to learn when to shut his mouth.


----------



## Dre

And how masculine is making up a blog talking about another guy's sexuality after you watched his videos...


----------



## byrondarnell66

jericho said:


> And Brendan Haywood needs to learn when to shut his mouth.


Agree, and so should all the other Wizards players.


----------



## GNG

So in apologizing about his comments about Marbury, he completely kills Tim Hardaway. Made me laugh.


----------



## roux

I xould care less if he is gay, its his crackhead like behavior that is so entertaining


----------



## BlakeJesus

Just because nobody pays attention to Brendan Haywoods stupid little blog, he's trying to stir up some buzz around it (and his name). What a leech.


----------

